# Cat suddenly afraid of me...



## Civicalized (Apr 7, 2011)

So yesterday I took one of my cats to the vet and had her fixed. She is 1 of 3 sisters that I rescued from a pile of carpet pad when I worked at a recycling center. I only fixed her because her two sisters are in heat and I am waiting until that's is finished. Before yesterday all my cats (5 total) were very friendly and would literally jump at the chance to snuggle. Well after I got home with the one that got fixed (her name is Stripe or Stripers) I opened the cat carrier and let her out, needless to say she was excited to be home. The other cats came to investigate and were sniffing her and the box she just came out of. Two of them hissed but I didnt think much of it because it wasn't hostile and she had a different smell, so they werent familiar. Well one of them keeps hissing, only its at me! She is fine around her sister despite her not smelling normal yet, but if I try to get close she runs and hisses. Its not hostile as she hasnt tried swatting or anything, but she is really scared of me. My wife can pick her up or pet her no problem... Anyone have any ideas on what is going on. My only theory is she recognizes her sister and knows SOMETHING happened to her, and knows that I came back with her so she is afraid I will 'hurt' her too. Stripe is just as, if not more, friendly than she was before, but her sister is still freaking out. I am giving her space for the time being and have been able to get closer to her without her running, so hopefully when the foreign smell is gone and hair grows back she will forget.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It could be that you're still carrying smells from the vet on you, which is likely what she's reacting to. I'd just let her be and see if she's back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Civicalized (Apr 7, 2011)

That is another thing I figured could have happened. I pet a dog while I was there and maybe that smell is scaring her. But I dont know. Everyone I know has cats and i interact with them often, and she doesnt even notice them. Hopefully the large number of different types of pets at the vet is leaving a strange smell that she doesnt care for. I want my snuggle buddy back! haha. Thank you for the reply!


----------

